# [SOLVED] Mac G4 no video



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Mac G4 that I just turned on for the first time in over 2 years. The computer sounds like it is starting normally, but the monitor reads "no input signal" then after pressing the restart button the monitor reads "out of range". 

This is not the same monitor that was last hooked up to the computer, but I know that the monitor is functional. I do not have the monitor that was last hooked up to the computer.

The computer is a G4 Quicksilver with a stock video card
OS X v10.4 (Tiger)
The monitor is a SOYO Model# MT-NI-DYLM2086

Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mac G4 no video*

Hold down the shift key as soon as you hear the bong, and keep it held down until you see the Desktop. This'll start it in safe mode, and should give you a picture.


----------

